# DRO decision



## dcheff (Feb 5, 2013)

hello all, I am buying my first mill in the next week. it is a j head bridgeport. It does not have a dro on it, but i want one pretty bad so i can do some more accurate machining. what product would you reccomend? or do you have a spare one kicking around at a good price? I have been looking on ebay just to get an idea, and most everything is chinese. I would rather have an american made one but will go china type if its all i can afford. i would appreciate any input on this.


----------



## GaryK (Feb 5, 2013)

Try DroPros.com They stand buy what they sell. Good prices also.

Gary


----------



## Randy_m (Feb 5, 2013)

GaryK said:


> Try DroPros.com They stand buy what they sell. Good prices also.
> 
> Gary



I have two of them, Luv them. picked the second one up from dropros in person. Got to go in back and check out the inventory. And had ALL my questions answered. I would buy another one from them in a heart beat!


----------



## fastback (Feb 5, 2013)

I have a DRO PROS unit also no problems so far.


----------



## 8ntsane (Feb 5, 2013)

I have a Newall on my mill, and a SINO on the lathe. The Sino is pretty cheap at various outlets. I have had it for a few yrs now, and has given me no troubles. The Newall was very pricey, and would most likely replace it with a offshore DRO if it ever craps out.


----------



## dcheff (Feb 5, 2013)

ok thanks a lot, im going to check them out now.


----------



## lotechman (Feb 5, 2013)

I have a Sino bought from CDCO and have had it for about six months now.  It works great and the price was right.  I worked for a company that excusively purchased Newalls for machine tools and for their rolling machines.  They were bullet proof withstanding years of service and abuse by operators.  I am not in the price range for those units.


----------



## Dubbie (Feb 14, 2013)

I too have a Sino off eBay. Has been working reliably for a couple of years. All my parts turn out the right size, so I figure that's good enough for me!


----------



## kayaker (Feb 14, 2013)

GaryK said:


> Try DroPros.com They stand buy what they sell. Good prices also.
> 
> Gary



I bought a 3 axis EL400 from DRO PROS for my small mill.  Top grade product.  Great support from those guys too!


----------



## KMoffett (Feb 14, 2013)

Just installed a DROPRO EL400L with magnetic scales on my JET GH-1340. Doing the first real turning today. So far I'm very satisfied. Only thing is the loss of 1-1/4" space between the cross slide and the tailstock.  But, it's about the minimum loss you can get with an add-on magnetic scale. Wish they would have provided the drill extension and the socked drive tap wrench shown in the videos, or at least the source. They were really necessary on my installation. I made my own.

Ken


----------



## jmarkwolf (Feb 15, 2013)

I installed a Dro Pro's system with the magnetic scales on my RF-31 clone mill/drill. Great product. 

Works as well or better than the Accurite on my mill at work.

They have great support and a thousand photo's of other people's DRO installations on their website.

Just bought a Bridgeport and will be either transplanting the DRO to it, or buying another from DRO Pro's.


----------

